# Sykes - Running of the Bulls



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Went to the beach all day yesterday with the girlfriend, figured I would swing by Sykes on the way home. Talked to a handful of people out there while walking down it. A few drums and a bunch of catfish seemed to be what everyone was catching. 

I could see the redfish rolling on the water left and right. Over the next hour and a half I hooked up onto nine. Six break-offs and three landed. 

1. Broke-off in pier
2. Broke-off in pier
3. Massive hit, broke off instantly. (assuming fray in line from previous fish)
4. Had him pier side, girlfriend delayed in net drop, he got a second wind and ran me under. Broke-off in pier.
5. Landed 32"
6. Landed 33"
7. Let GF try to wrangle him in, broke her off in pier. 
8. Landed 33.5"
9. Let GF try to wrangle him in, broke her off in pier. 


The fish were playing dead it seemed and waiting until you got close to the pier to run. Making it a challenge to keep them out of the pylons. Also, it was dark and I forgot my light, making it hard to see which way the rod tip was pointing and the direction the fish was running.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Way to go man!!! Wish sawyer and I could be out there slaying them with you!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Way to go Josh! Some beautiful reds there. Can't wait till I'm back in a few months to go slay them with you!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea, It was nuts last night. Just non-stop redfish rolling. 

When you guys getting back down?


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Nicely done. I knew I shouldn't have gone home early!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Yea, It was nuts last night. Just non-stop redfish rolling.
> 
> When you guys getting back down?


Couldn't tell you, pretty sure I am moving to FWB once I get back to the states, Sawyer should be back near the end of August.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy..... (Mar 2, 2014)

what were you using for bait?


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Can you teach me how to catch fish like this? I'm 16 and my dad is clueless on fishing and every time we try a spot we get nothing, but I see guys sometimes pulling in fish like these and it's kind of making me loose hope. Is there a certain way I should rig my line? A certain way I should put the bait on? Any kind of spots where they (any good fish) bite often or where I can get a wide variety? (I'm a catch and release fisherman when I do ever hook something) Any advice or tips/spots would be welcomed.


----------

